# Flooding - where to from here?



## tommygirl (30 Nov 2009)

.....


----------



## onq (30 Nov 2009)

Time to design a solution.
Houses up on columns, not walls.
Columns may best resist the flow of water.
Most flood-waters don't come up to 1st floor.
Garden stores and garage space(s) on Ground Floor.
Essential services and everything valuable on the upper floors.
Generator/ sealed drinking water supply/solar and wind generators.
Great fun to be had designing the winches/lifts/ramps for disabled access.
Get fit every morning and evening going up and down to your house.
Should aim for about one week's self-sufficiency.
Hang a dinghy off the side of the house.
Mandatory design in flood plain areas.
Was that so hard to come up with?
Nope.

AND I'm not getting paid a six figure Senior Civil Servant salary for doing it either!

LOL!

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RKQ (1 Dec 2009)

Dredge the rivers.... especially in urban areas - simple.

Inspect all our flood walls, victorian quays etc to ensure they will not collapse under pressure.
Stop getting Reports written and actually _start_ building proper defense'.


----------



## olddoll (1 Dec 2009)

Remember a few years ago the River Tolka burst its banks.  What was done then to resolve the problem.


----------



## Complainer (1 Dec 2009)

olddoll said:


> Remember a few years ago the River Tolka burst its banks.  What was done then to resolve the problem.


Bertie told the water to go back. Where is he now when you need him?


----------



## canicemcavoy (1 Dec 2009)

Is there still a crazy plan to build a shopping centre and apartments right alongside the Dargle in Bray in what is a flood plain?


----------

